# I finally found a great outlet



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually came across this place by accident but I'm glad I had. It has alot of great ideas to get and give to. 

I've been building and scaring for over seven years. Each year getting bigger and better to the point where projects start at mid spring.

There's a ton of ideas I found that work better than my own, hopefully mine work for others too.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the jungle, Freak... You've found a home here.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum. You'll find a lot of helpful hints and "how to's" by using the Search tab. Good luck, hope to see some of your props.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some great new ideas from you, and lots of pictures of the old and new stuff. Welcome aboard.
JW


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Pictures, show us pictures!

Oh yeah Hi BTW.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Freak.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Uh oh another freak on the forum.  Welcome to the forum I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! im sure you'll find alot of ideas here! welcome to the mad house!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Freak. Looking forward to seeing your props.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there. Okay...enough with the chatter and small talk...ante up some images dude.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome always good to have someone that we can pick their brain ... for new things


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party! Glad you found us.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's what you call serendipity! welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll fit right in here. We're all freaks.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------

